# Harness bar ?



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone find a harness bar for the E46 M3 yet ? I know I'm risking pinching my head if I roll it, but I don't want the 4-point clipins from Schroth, I want a 5-point Willans and can't yet afford (nor am I sure I'm ready yet) to put in a roll bar.
Thanks


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*fabricate one*

call the guys at speedware - they made a beauty for the mcoupe - it isn't difficult; hardware to mount tothe stock upperseatbelt attatchment and a turnbuckle that supports it that attatches at the lower slide for the bottom seat belt attatchment

they could easily make one in the same design as the mcoupe


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi Jorg,

I recognize your car from VIR...I'll have to stop by and say hello in July if you'll be there. Have you tried calling Korman in GSO? A friend of mine had them temporarily install a harness bar in his e30 for awhile before they put in his roll bar. If they can't help, I'm sure they'd know who could...

Chris


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Thanks Chris*

Nice line into turn 4 

I'll call Korman and see what they say.


----------

